

Extremely High Salary - summerlunch

Say for an example, you are an absolute beast at Ruby on Rails (and negotiation). How high should your salary be?<p>Also, what are some of the most highest paid technical skills? Is it still low level stuff like machine language and C++?<p>Thanks HN, I appreciate it.
======
Jeremy1026
What locale? The valley will be much higher than middle Kentucky.

~~~
summerlunch
I guess California. What kind of technical skills usually tend to be paid the
most? Specifically speaking. Is it still machine language and C++? Or can RoR
developers demand more than 6 figures?

